# A Treat for Muffin Lovers



## boufa06 (Oct 26, 2006)

Yesterday I made a big batch (48) of these yummy muffins for a church celebration.  Everyone who tasted them seemed to like them.  So I am now sharing the recipe with you:

APPLE MUFFIN 
1-1/4 cup oil
1 tsp salt
1-3/4 cups sugar
3 cups flour
3 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp soda
1 cup raisins
1 tsp cinnamon
3 cups diced apples
1 cup chopped walnuts

Beat oil, sugar and eggs.  Sift soda, salt, flour and cinnamon together and add to the mixture.  Fold in apples, nuts, raisins and vanilla.  Scoop into muffin pan that has been lined with muffin paper cup.  Bake at 180 degrees C/350 degrees F for half an hour.  Enjoy! Makes about 16 muffins.


----------



## licia (Oct 26, 2006)

They do sound yummy. Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Sounds like a winner, will make them next week for the hunting shack. Thanks


----------

